# Nutcracker Suite



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This ballet is on at the Opera house in Cairo over Christmas, starts Christmas eve and runs until the 29th ?, including Christmas day.
This might help all of us that can't get back to our homeland for Christmas, it's a lovely ballet for children and for us grown ups... I have my ticket


----------

